# Albinoni’s/Giazotto’s Adagio for Strings and Organ



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

What do you think of this baroque piece? If you don’t know it I’ll link a video down below. Also what are some of your favourite recordings of this piece if you have any? Got this piece randomly recommended on YouTube and upon hearing it I immediately liked it. A bonus is that it’s on the same album as my favourite recording of Bach’s air on a g string. You wouldn’t think that Karajan and baroque work well together but they really do, there is such warmth in these recordings.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a bittersweet work which I find moving.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think that it's a profound 20th century work with a Baroque vibe, and it never ceases to move me. Overall I don't like Karajan for music in the Baroque style, but his performance of this Adagio is my favorite.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Edit: Reply was a bit harsh. What I meant to say was, the reason Karajan did it well is because it's not a baroque work.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

AndorFoldes said:


> Edit: Reply was a bit harsh. What I meant to say was, the reason Karajan did it well is because it's not a baroque work.


Listen to his air on a g string, you will be surprised


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

EvaBaron said:


> Listen to his air on a g string, you will be surprised


Karajan did some baroque music well, and the reason his Air is good is because it's a slow movement for strings that he can milk for expression. But listen to the ouverture from the same suite, and you may find it thick and heavy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have this CD - it was one of my earliest purchases around 1987 (certainly within the first 100 CD's or so), at a time when melodies were my main reason to enjoy classical music. And melodies are abundant on this CD of course.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

It's one of those faux-baroque forgeries/pastiches that people took for the real thing in a time where the stylistic characteristics of true baroque music weren't that well-known yet. Like art connoisseurs in the 30's mistaking Van Meegeren's "Road to Emmaus" for a real Vermeer, while all we can see now is ugly mugs in a distinctive 30's style.
I was once asked to play it on the organ at a funeral, and the (official) organ arrangement in symphonic style makes it sound even less idiomatic. But they also wanted The Swan by Saint-Saens so yeah, why not


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Can't truthfully say the piece rocks my world, but at least one person I know developed an interest in classical music after having it sparked off by the Albinoni/Giazotto Adagio, so it clearly has its place.


----------

